# Optimale Steuerung gesucht



## Itus (26 November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir bauen Maschinen mit einigen wenigen bis zu 100 Schrittmotorachesen und Servomotorachsen und einige wenig bis hunderte von I/O's. 
Wir suchen nun einen neuen Steuerungs Lieferanten.
Was für Empfehlungen könnt ihr mir dazu geben? Welcher Hersteller ist eurer Meinung nach der geeignetste?
Zur Zeit ist Beckhoff bei uns hoch im Kurs - gibt es Erfahrungen? Was spricht für und was gegen Beckhoff? Wie sieht es mit Support, Doku, Programmierumgebung, Lebenszyklus etc. aus? 
Beckhoff ist ja in den letzten Jahren enorm gewachsen…..
Siemens, Omron etc. hab ich auch durchleuchtet.
Was haltet ihr von B&R?
Was haltet ihr vom Trend "weg von der SPS zu den PC-basierten Steuerungen"?
Danke für die Beiträge.

Itus


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 November 2007)

hallo,
was ist optimal? da hat jeder seine eigenen vorstellungen, das müßt ihr schon ausprobieren, absolut neu ist die cx geschichte von ibh, da kannste du auch mal eine steuerung zum ausprobieren bekommen, bei vipa gibt es auch sehr gute und schnelle steurungen, aber was will der kunde?


----------



## Itus (26 November 2007)

hi lorenz, 

Gewisse Systeme eignen sich ja mehr für Maschinenbau, andere haben ihre Stärken mehr in der Gebäudeautomatisierung.
Wir müssen da recht fix unterwegs sein. Es sind doch eine Menge Achsen zu managen und das Ganze sollte max. 3-5ms Zykluszeit benötigen (wenn nötig teilen wir die 100Achsen auf versch. CPU's auf - aber möglichst wenige).
ibh, baut auf der Beckhoff HW auf. Müsste Step7 auch lernen und somit kann ich gleich alles bei Beckhoff erlernen mit TwinCAT und die haben den schnellen EtherCAT Bus.


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

Also ich denke mit Beckhoff ist man gut beraten. Zumal der eigentliche Quellcode schnell in andere CoDeSys Basierende Steuerungen zu portieren ist. Gerade im Motion-Bereich gibt es ja recht viele Hersteller die Steuerungen auf CoDeSys Basis anbieten. ELAU, Berger-Lahr, SEW, usw.


Aber optimal ist keine Steuerung.


----------



## trinitaucher (26 November 2007)

Itus schrieb:


> Es sind doch eine Menge Achsen zu managen und das Ganze sollte max. 3-5ms Zykluszeit benötigen (wenn nötig teilen wir die 100Achsen auf versch. CPU's auf - aber möglichst wenige).


Das würde für Beckhoffs IPCs + TwinCAT sprechen.


Itus schrieb:


> Müsste Step7 auch lernen und somit kann ich gleich alles bei Beckhoff erlernen mit TwinCAT und die haben den schnellen EtherCAT Bus.


IPC + TwinCAT + EtherCAT dürfte laut Datenblatt für die schnelle Antriebstechnik, dazu noch mit vielen I/Os, einer der geeignetsten Varianten sein.


----------



## Itus (26 November 2007)

Danke für die Infos. 
Genau aus diesem Grund sind wir (aktuell) bei Beckhoff gelandet - wir finden aber keinen Haken.....und irgendwo gibt es doch sicher einen?! Ansonsten würden ja (fast) alle nur noch Beckhoff einsetzen  .
Wie sieht es mit B&R aus? Die haben ebenfalls einen schnellen Bus genannt Powerlink - jedoch sind dort zur Zeit viel weniger Member registriert.

Wie stehen die Meinungen zu den PC-basierten SPS'en? Erfahrungen?

Da bin ich einverstanden - optimal ist keine Steuerung - aber Jede hat doch so ihre Stärken und Schwächen.....

Danke.

Itus


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

Also Hacken gibt es immer und bei jedem Hersteller. An der einen oder anderen Ecke ist es oft der Preis weil es für ein Gerät meistens noch günstigere Anbieter gibt. Auch ist es so das oft nicht alle Produkte von jedem Hersteller abgedeckt werden. Ich kann mich erinnern das sich Markus geärgert hat das es von Beckhoff keine eigensichere Busklemmen gibt (/gab?).

Beim Thema PC basierende Steuerung kommt es hier im Forum gerne zu geheule. Ich lege da auch Dir die Suchfunktion ans Herz das Thema hatten wir oft und dann auch noch hitzig ;o)

Meine Meinung ist sobald man bedingt durch eine aufwendige Visu und/oder großes Daten Aufkommen einen PC (IPC) benötigt kann man auch gelich noch eine SoftSPS drauf packen. In den Letzten 10 Jahren haben wir fast ausschließlich PC basierende Steuerungen verwendet und das mit WinNT->WinXP.


----------



## trinitaucher (26 November 2007)

Itus schrieb:


> ..wir finden aber keinen Haken.....und irgendwo gibt es doch sicher einen?!


Wir haben bis jetzt auch noch keinen Haken gefunden. Sind bisher sehr zufrieden mit Performance und Support


Itus schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit B&R aus? Die haben ebenfalls einen schnellen Bus genannt Powerlink - jedoch sind dort zur Zeit viel weniger Member registriert.


Ich hab noch nie mit B&R zu tun gehabt.
Mit "Member" meinst du bestimmt Mitglieder in der Nutzerorganisation (EPSG bei Powerlink, bzw. ETG bei EtherCAT). Das lässt aber keinerlei Aussage über die technische Seite zu, allerhöchstens eine Tendenz bzgl. Akzeptanz.

Bei Powerlink muss für I/O-Systeme doch immer noch ein Rückwandbus eingesetzt werden, wenn ich das richtig überblicke. EtherCAT geht ja bis in die I/O-Klemme. Die werben ja auch mit "XFC-Technologie" (Update-Zeiten im 100µs-Bereich).


----------



## Itus (26 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also Hacken gibt es immer und bei jedem Hersteller. An der einen oder anderen Ecke ist es oft der Preis weil es für ein Gerät meistens noch günstigere Anbieter gibt.
> Auch ist es so das oft nicht alle Produkte von jedem Hersteller abgedeckt werden. Ich kann mich erinnern das sich Markus geärgert hat das es von Beckhoff keine eigensichere Busklemmen gibt (/gab?).
> 
> Beim Thema PC basierende Steuerung kommt es hier im Forum gerne zu geheule. Ich lege da auch Dir die Suchfunktion ans Herz das Thema hatten wir oft und dann auch noch hitzig ;o)
> ...


So wie ich die Sache analysiert habe, ist Beckhoff preiswert und kann gut bis sehr gut mit allen Anbietern mithalten - direkt Vergleiche sind immer ganz schwierig und im Detail liegt der Unterschied. 
Es gibt in der Zwischenzeit mit TwinSAFE sichere I/O Klemmen.
OK, werde da noch ein nachforschen. Danke.


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

Itus schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt in der Zwischenzeit mit TwinSAFE sichere I/O Klemmen.
> ...


Eigensicher ist was anderes ;o)
Da geht es um Ex Schutz aber das ist sicher kein KO Kriterium.


----------



## Itus (26 November 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie mit B&R zu tun gehabt.
> Mit "Member" meinst du bestimmt Mitglieder in der Nutzerorganisation (EPSG bei Powerlink, bzw. ETG bei EtherCAT). Das lässt aber keinerlei Aussage über die technische Seite zu, allerhöchstens eine Tendenz bzgl. Akzeptanz.


Ja genau das hab ich damit gemeint. Technisch habe ich beide Systeme noch nicht analysiert.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Bei Powerlink muss für I/O-Systeme doch immer noch ein Rückwandbus eingesetzt werden, wenn ich das richtig überblicke. EtherCAT geht ja bis in die I/O-Klemme. Die werben ja auch mit "XFC-Technologie" (Update-Zeiten im 100µs-Bereich).


 Wie oben erwähnt, ganz genau analysiert hab ich die Technik(en) noch nicht. EtherCAT gibt es runter bis zur I/-O-Klemme.


----------



## Itus (26 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Eigensicher ist was anderes ;o)
> Da geht es um Ex Schutz aber das ist sicher kein KO Kriterium.


OK, danke - schon wieder was gelernt.


----------



## GLT (26 November 2007)

Phoenixcontact Inline-Controller - imho ein Highlight: Interbus-Safety


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

GLT schrieb:


> Phoenixcontact Inline-Controller - imho ein Highlight: Interbus-Safety



Die Inline Controller sind vielleicht ganz nett aber die passen doch nie und nimmer zu den Anforderungen die hier im ersten Beitrag erwähnt wurden.


----------



## Itus (27 November 2007)

GLT schrieb:


> Phoenixcontact Inline-Controller - imho ein Highlight: Interbus-Safety


....wie zotos schon erwähnt hat. Die passen nicht zu meiner Applikation -> siehe erster Beitrag.


----------



## Burkhard (28 November 2007)

*Beckhoff und die Qualität*

Das Problem bei Beckhoff ist leider all zu oft die Qualität von IPCs, Buskopplern, Klemmen, Servoreglern und Ethernet-Switch. Wir arbeiten schon sehr lange mit Beckhoff-Komponenten (4 Jahre) und in jeder Bestellung zu einer neuen Maschine ist mindestens eine Komponente dabei die defekt ist und ausgetauscht werden muss. Bis der Fehler gefunden und behoben ist dauert es leider zu lange, aber das ist normal denn wir erwarten sofortigen Austausch innerhalb eines Tages. Leider dauert es auch an der Hotline manchmal recht lange bis der Beckhoffmann versteht worum es geht und man bekommt teils falsche und auch manchmal widersprüchliche Informationen, vor allem wenn es etwas spezieller wird, wie zB ein SIKO-Inkrementalgeber als zweites Motormesssystem an einen AX2500 Servo-Regler zu installieren und in Betrieb zu nehmen. Da war die Hotline überfordert und es war trotz voriger Absprache kein geeigneter Fachmann ans Telefon zu bekommen. Als dann ein Beckhoffmann kam und vor Ort sein Glück versuchte dauerte es 7 Stunden, mit viel Telefonieren mit anderen "Spezialisten" bis alles korrekt eingestellt war. Was für ein Krampf! Das nächste mal sollen wir 1Vss-SinCos-Analogwertgeber für die Positionsmessung verwenden, die wären viel leichter in Betrieb zu nehmen. Gut wenn einem das einer sagt, vorher wäre besser gewesen, aber leider wurden wir in keinem Telefonat von der Applikationsabteilung darauf hingewiesen.

Ansonsten wenn es einmal funktioniert sind wir mit Beckhoff von der Programmierung und auch der ganzen Bedienbarkeit des Systemmanagers und der Bussysteme SERCOS, RT-Ethernet, Profibus zufrieden und auch die Produktpalette ist reichlich mit den großen IPCs und den kleineren Modellen auf Windows CE Basis, und Windows CE Embedded-Basis. 

Die Hutschinenreihe der CX1000 und CX1100 sowie die Buscontroller mit ganz vielen verschiedenen Reihenklemmen für die tollsten Einsatzzwecke. Da gibts die Analogen Klemmen und die Messklemmen für Wheatstonsche Messbrücke und die Impulsklemmen und die Seriellen Klemmen, und noch vieles mehr.

Auch die Regler die AX2000 und die Kompakten die AX2500 sind sehr gute Regler mit denen man in der Standard-Anwendung gut zurecht kommt. Am besten ist die Kombination mit Beckhoff-Motoren.

Die Linearmotoren AL-Reihe ist auch interessant.
Aber am Ende ist es eine Entscheidungsfrage ob man mit Moeller X-System oder B&R mit Phoenix-Contact oder mit Baumueller oder mit SEW Motion Studio arbeitet... 


Wer kann Angaben machen wie die Qualität bei anderen Herstellern ist und wie gut der Support in extrem schwierigen techn. Situationen??

Grüße,
Burkhard.


----------



## Itus (29 November 2007)

Hallo Burkhard

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Mit welchen Rechnern arbeitet ihr den hauptsächlich resp. gibt es CPU's, Klemmen etc. die negativ auffallen von der Qualität her oder ist es ein generelles Problem? 
In welchem Land hast du die schlechte Supporterfahrung gemacht?

Wenn ich dich richtig interpretiere, seid ihr sehr zufrieden mit den Beckhoff Produkten und Lösungen, wenn sie laufen.

Gruss Itus


----------



## trinitaucher (29 November 2007)

Burkhard schrieb:


> [...] Leider dauert es auch an der Hotline manchmal recht lange bis der Beckhoffmann versteht worum es geht und man bekommt teils falsche und auch manchmal widersprüchliche Informationen, vor allem wenn es etwas spezieller wird, wie zB ein SIKO-Inkrementalgeber als zweites Motormesssystem an einen AX2500 Servo-Regler zu installieren und in Betrieb zu nehmen. Da war die Hotline überfordert [...] Gut wenn einem das einer sagt, vorher wäre besser gewesen, aber leider wurden wir in keinem Telefonat von der Applikationsabteilung darauf hingewiesen.
> [...]
> Wer kann Angaben machen wie die Qualität bei anderen Herstellern ist und wie gut der Support in extrem schwierigen techn. Situationen??


Dein Fall hört sich aber auch schon wirklich etwas komplizierter an. Klar, dass die Hotline nicht jede Kombination von Gebersysteme kennen kann, und die Auswirkungen von speziellen Ausführungen auf die Parametrierung. Aber im Endeffekt hat man doch den Fehler gefunden. Fragt sich nur, ob andere Firmen schneller drauf gekommen wären.
Fakt ist, die Beckhoff-Produktpalette ist sehr groß und wächst enorm schnell. Manche "Innovationen" bedeuteten leider auch immer, dass es noch keine umfassenden Erfahrungen bei deren Einsatz gibt. Ich finde, da sollte man den Jungs eine Chance geben. Zudem sind die Produkte oftmals günstiger, als welche mit vergleichbarer Leistung von anderen Herstellern.
Wir sind jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit Beckhoff und hatten auch noch keine gehäuften Ausfälle von Komponenten. Und wenn mal, dann wurden die bisher immer anstandslos ersetzt.


----------



## Fx64 (29 November 2007)

...noch etwas was anzufügen wäre, bei Beckhoff ist es sogar sehr häufig möglich mit Entwicklern direkt zu sprechen, falls man gar nicht mehr weiter kommt! In welcher Firma gibt es das noch?!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Burkhard (30 November 2007)

Wir arbeiten Vorwiegend mit den Industrie-PCs der Serie C61xx zum Beispiel mit dem C6140 (2Ghz, 6 PCI-Slots) den wir mit folgenden Karten aufgerüstet haben:







1. SERCOS Karte 2 Kanäle 

2. Profibus-Karte 2 Kanäle

3. CP-Link-Karte mit ADD Karte für 2 CP-Link Kanäle

__________________

SERCOS ist ein schneller Bus der schnellste mir bekannte Bus für Motion-Control. An unserer Anlage sind 12 Achsen die von der TwinCat NC PTP Lizenz kontrolliert werden. Über Profibus sind die normalen IO angeschlossen also Beckhoff-Buskoppler und SMC-Ventil-Inseln mit Profibus-Anschaltung. An Klemmen haben wir die üblichen Digitalen und Analogen IOs sowie Analoge Messwerterfassung für 4-20 mA und +-10V, serielle Klemmen zum Datenaustausch mit einem Bildverarbeitungs-System.

Über die CP-Link (Control-Panel-Link) sind zwei 15 Zoll Control-Panels mit Touchscreen und Tastaturen angeschlossen. Auf diesen COntrol Panels ist immer der selbe Bildschirm-Inhalt zu sehen, es ist der direkte Windows-Bildschirm.

Mit der Sercos hatten wir am Anfang Probleme, weil das Lichtwellenleiter-Kabel an den Schnittstellen poliert werden muss und sorgfältig verbunden werden muss, sonst gibt es des öfteren Busfehler. Außerdem waren die Empfänger/Sender-Karten in den AX2000 und AX2500 Reglern in einer früheren Serie nicht EMV-mäßig perfekt ausgelegt, denn sie reagierten empfindlich auf die Leuchtenstarten in den Rittal-Schaltschränken. Hier kam es beim Öffnen der Türen und dem starten der Leuchtstofflampen immer Busfehler. Daraufhin haben wir die gesamten Starter ersetzt. Weiterhin hat Beckhoff ihre Sercos-Sende und Empfangskarten überarbeitet.

Die Visualisierung haben wir mit Visual-Basic-6 programmiert.

_____________________________________

In einer zweiten Maschine setzen wir den gleichen IPC ein, aber zur Visualisierung zwei Panel-PCs mit Windows CE. Das hat den Vorteil dass auf jedem Panel eine eigenständige Visualisierung laufen kann, diese wurden mit TwinCat und der internen Visualisierung programmiert und über ADS-Send und ADS-Write Bausteine tauscht das zentrale SPS-Programm mit den Panels die Daten aus.






Der Bus in dieser Anlage ist RT-Ethernet. Das wird über einen Beckhoff-Switch CU2016 und CU 2008 auf die Buskoppler BC9000 und auf die Regler AX2500 verteilt. Die Anlage zur Herstellung von Gummireifen hat 6 BC9000 und 8 Servoregler AX2500 bzw zwei AX2500 Mastermodule an denen jeweils noch 3 AX2500 Slavemodule hängen.

Wichtig ist hier, die Control-Panels der Serie CP67xxx mit der TwinCat TargetVisu-Lizenz und der TwinCat PLC Lizenz zu kaufen, damit dieses schon vorbereitet ist für die Visualisierungsanwendung.

Bei TwinCat RT-Ethernet war der gelieferte Beckhoff-Switch defekt und es gab massive Busfehler. Es wurden Telegramme verloren und die Suche nach dem Übeltäter war sehr schwierig. Auch Beckhoff hat nicht gesagt dass wir den Switch einfach mal austauschen sollten, sondern es wurde davon ausgegangen das der i.O. sei. Jetzt haben wir einen Phoenix-Contact-Switch und der geht m.E. besser und zuverlässiger.

Mit EMV haben wir keine Probleme gehabt, obwohl in unserem Schaltschrank zwei AX2070 Regler eingebaut sind, das sind Regler die bis zu 120A Spitzenstrom liefern und 70A Dauerstrom für zwei Baumüller DSO-Motoren für einen Reifenprüfstand an dem Reifen auf ihre Maximalbelastung getestet werden. Bei den AX2070 Regler ist zu bedenken, dass diese keinen internen Bremswiderstand haben, und zwar ab dem AX2040. AX2040 und AX2070 haben keinen internen Bremswiderstand und ihr müsst einen externen Bremswiderstand kaufen und über geschirmte Leitungen an den Regler anbinden.

Was das Telefonieren mit den Entwicklern betrifft, da hast du Recht, wenn man die richtigen Fragen stellt und auch selbst nicht ganz doof ist, kann man schon gut mit Beckhoff zusammen arbeiten...

Die Produktpalette ist wirklich sehr groß und gut, und wird ständig weiter entwickelt.

Ich bin vor allem mit der Beckhoff-Software also TwinCat den 5 IEC-Sprachen und dem System-Manager sehr zufrieden.

Was leider ein Kritikpunkt ist, ist die Qualität, denn in jeder Lieferung war mindestens ein Teil defekt.

Sei es nun ein Switch, eine Sercos-Karte, ein Buskoppler, eine Klemme, in jder Lieferung war was dabei was n.I.O. war. Die Fehlersuche gestaltet sich dann oft schwierig und bis Austausch da ist, dauert es dann einige Tage.

Außerdem ist die Qualität des Support hin und wieder fragwürdig! Sie müssen was ihre eigene Technik anbelangt schon Experten sein. Da muss noch verbessert werden, das ist klar- und was die Lieferqualität betrifft muss auch nachgebessert werden, dann ist Beckhoff spitze!

Burkhard.


PS: Das ist ein Blick in unsere Anlage:







Blick auf den patentierten Bearbeitungs-Kopf.


----------



## lothar (30 November 2007)

schau mal http://www.boschrexroth.ch an

Gruss
lothar


----------



## Itus (30 November 2007)

Hallo lothar

hast du Erfahrungen mit BoschRexroth? 
Wir sind mit BoschRexroth ebenfalls in Kontakt, bin bis jetzt aber von unserer Ansprechperson nur enttäuscht worden.....die Produkte gefallen mir nachwievor gut. 
Wenn der Service und Support nur annähernd so schlecht ist wie der erste Kontakt.....darf gar nicht daran denken.

Die Produkte sind noch sehr jung und gemäss BoschRexroth kann man nun langsam damit anfangen zu arbeiten, da jetzt die Kinderkrankheiten weg seien!!! Hat bei mir das Vertrauen in die Produkte nicht gefördert.....

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Erfahrungen melden würden.

Itus


----------



## Burkhard (30 November 2007)

Mit Bosch-Rexroth kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Was die Beckhoff-Produktpalette betrifft kenne ich mich allerdings sehr gut aus. Bei Beckhoff bekommst du

-Servo Regler in den Bereichen 3-70 Ampere-Regler Serie AX20xx, AX25xx Kompaktregler in den Bereichen 3- 10 Ampere
-Servomotoren und Linearmotoren
-Bussystem-Karten PCI für IPC für ganz viele verschiedene Bussystem wie Lightbus, Profibus, SERCOS, Realtime-Ethernet, EtherCAT,  Profinet,  Devicenet, CanOpen, usw... auch Gebäudeautomation
-Buskoppler für alle Bussysteme
-Reihenklemmen für DigitalIO und Analog IO, sowie Zählerkarten,  Oszilloskopkarten, Wegmessystemkarten für Heidenhein, Renishaw, Sony und was alles über Inkrementalencoder oder BiSSI System geht.
- Messwerterfassungsklemmen, Serielle Schnittstellen-Klemmen usw.
- Industrie-PCs in verschiedenen Serien, einige sogar mit Red-Dot-Award ausgezeichnet einem Industrie-Design-Preis für besonders kompaktes und lüfterloses Desin und vielen PCI-Steckplätzen mit sehr guten Leistungsmerkmalen
-Control-Panels mit Touchscreen und Aluminium Design
-Panel-PCs mit Windows CE Embedded oder Windows CE Betriebssystem
-Hutschinen PC mit Busanschaltung für viele verschiedene Bussysteme
-Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung

Super Software TwinCat mit NC-Kern zur Verwaltung und Ansteuerung von NC-Servo-Achsen mit Bausteinen der  Motion-Control-Bibliotheken.

Systemmanager mit Hardware- Parametrierung sehr systemarisch aufgebaut,  aber nicht so easy wie bei SEW Motion-Studio. Eher so insidermäßig... Aber sehr übersichtlich mit der Knotentechnik und Ordner-Systemstruktur.

Netzwerkfähig für komplette industrielle Netzwerke die nur auf TwinCat basieren.

Ansonsten hat Beckhoff einen guten Support und die Qualität der Teile ist bis auf gewissen ärgerliche Ausnahmen abgesehen, anständig.


----------



## HSThomas (1 Dezember 2007)

Beckhoff hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass man meistens recht schnell einen Ansprechpartner hat.
Der Beckhoff-Vertriebler, der für uns zuständig ist, antwortet z.B. auf E-Mails innerhalb von wenigen Minuten.

Auch wenn manche Komponenten sicherlich nicht die günstigsten sind, aber die Kundenbetreuung macht meiner Meinung nach eine Menge aus.
Der Allen Bradley Kundenbetreuer (wir verwenden keine Siemenssachen - als SPS nur Allen Bradley) ist da eher lahm. Da fragt man ein paar mal nach, bis man eine Antwort hat.


----------



## Itus (3 Dezember 2007)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Mit Bosch-Rexroth kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Was die Beckhoff-Produktpalette betrifft kenne ich mich allerdings sehr gut aus. Bei Beckhoff bekommst du......


 
Hallo Burkhard

Besten Dank für deine ausführlichen Beschreibungen von den Beckhoff Produkten und auch zu deinem Beitrag mit den Fotos. Es hilft mir enorm weiter, wenn ich direkt von Anwendern höhre, wie sie zufrieden sind mit den Produkten. 
Dass mal ein Gerät defekt ist, ist sehr ärgerlich, kann aber wohl jedem Hersteller passieren - wichtig ist, dass die Problemlösung dann schnell und unproblematisch abläuft. Hab bis jetzt ebenfalls einen guten Eindruck bekommen von unserem Beckhoffansprechpartner.

Gruss Itus


----------



## Itus (3 Dezember 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> .......Der Allen Bradley Kundenbetreuer (wir verwenden keine Siemenssachen - als SPS nur Allen Bradley)......


 
Hast du Erfahrung mit den Produkten von OMRON? 
Die Produkte machen mir einen (fast zu) kompakten Eindruck und scheinen auch leistungsstark zu sein. Auch ist mir das Design etwas zu japanisch  und auf den amerikanischen Markt :???: zugeschnitten. 

Gruss Itus


----------



## Ralle (3 Dezember 2007)

Itus schrieb:


> Hallo lothar
> 
> hast du Erfahrungen mit BoschRexroth?
> Wir sind mit BoschRexroth ebenfalls in Kontakt, bin bis jetzt aber von unserer Ansprechperson nur enttäuscht worden.....die Produkte gefallen mir nachwievor gut.
> ...



Also, ich hatte letzens mit BoschRexroth zu tun. Die Einarbeitungsphase ist recht stressig, aber bei welchem komplexen Produkt ist es nicht so, wenn man nur eine hinreichend anspruchsvolle Aufgabe verpaßt bekommen hat . Die Hotline und der Support waren sehr bemüht, gemeinsam konnten wir alle Probleme klären und zum größten Teil auch ausräumen, im Notfall umgehen. Ich hatte einen Servoverbund mit integrierter SPS inkl. Profibusanbindung an eine S7 und OPC-Verbindung zu einem PC. Sie SPS basiert auf Codesys, ist also ansich problemlos zu programmieren. Die Servos (Indradrive) sind recht gut, können von einem Master-Servo und von der SPS im "Master"-Servo problemlos angesteuert werden. Am wenigstens hat mit das Indraworks (Servos parametrieren etc.) gefallen, das war irgendwie nicht so mein Fall, aber auch das ist immerhin benutzbar.


----------

